# 3400 pump



## toolmanx (Dec 24, 2013)

I have an old Ford Industrial tractor with a loader. I believe it is about a 1973 and a model 3400. Recently the injector pump gave it up. I removed all the hoses and cables, and with great difficulty I removed the 3 bolts holding the pump to the block. I then discovered I have to pull the timing cover to remove the timing gear to get the pump out. I need someone that has pulled the timing cover on one of these old tractors to give me a step by step on how to pull the cover. I don’t want to remove a bunch of stuff I’ll have to put back on if there is a straight forward way to get all the bolts out. I put a new pump on my Ford 350 but this means removing a lot of heavy stuff if there is no other easier way. The tractor is a distance from my shop and it’s in soft sand. I can’t get my engine crane there to help with lifting.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy toolmanx,

Welcome to the Ford / New Holland Tractor Forum.

See item #38 on the attached diagram. Remove this small cover on the front of the main timing cover. Remove the 3 bolts that hold the gear onto the pump shaft. The gear itself will be contained within the timing cover so it cannot skip time (jump a tooth). The gear is aligned to the pump shaft so it will only fit on one way.

Although in theory the gear will not skip time if contained within the timing cover, if you worked it hard enough when you were trying to pull the pump it may have jumped a tooth. Your timing may be off by 1-2 teeth or more. 

You need a shop/service manual for your tractor. Look on ebay.

Good luck, and give us some feedback on how it's going


----------



## toolmanx (Dec 24, 2013)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the download. I counted 5 bolts holding on the cover. I may be able to reach in and undo them without pulling the fan shroud or the radiator. That is why I wrote my original thread. I didn't want to pull a bunch of stuff and then find out there is an easier way to do it. Once the cover is removed, seeing in to get the gear bolts out will be a real challenge. The clearance is extremely small between the shroud and the cover.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Do you have a CAV pump or a Simms pump?? 

I believe that I would pull the radiator and shroud. For ease of access. It's just too tight working in there otherwise. Maybe the grill & nosepiece??


----------



## toolmanx (Dec 24, 2013)

I have a CAV pump. I think you are right. I'll probably have to pull some items out of the way. The weather was looking poorly today or I would have started. I'll try my luck tomorrow if no rain.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

CAV pumps are the easiest to install and set up. You set the external timing marks on zero (0 degrees) and you should be good to go.

One bit of advice from a buddy of mine who is an expert on injection pumps: "Whenever you rebuild or replace your injection pump, you should have the injectors serviced." 

Worst case example, if you happen to have a plugged injector you can break the pump shaft.


----------



## toolmanx (Dec 24, 2013)

*Right*

I plan to pull the injectors and take them to the rebuild shop with the punp. I'd hate to blow a new injector pump because an injector is plugged,


----------



## toolmanx (Dec 24, 2013)

I've removed the hoses on the injectors. I've removed the 2 nuts each on the injectors. I've given a tap with a fiberglass hammer but no movement. Does the bolt in the center have to be pulled to remove the injector? I've been rained out four times today but I want to have the injectors with me when I take the pump to the rebuilder tomorrow. When I get back out I will give a firmer hit and if no movement, I'll pull that center bolt. Any input?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The center bolt has nothing to do with the injector mounts.

Spray liberally with penetrating oil. Try a hammer and punch on the mounting ears to get a miniscule amount of rotation (break the bond). One direction and then the other.

Guys use pry bars of various description to get them out. Lady foot pry bar, rolling head pry bar, alignment pry bar, cat's paw nail puller, etc. I copied a photo on ebay to give you an idea what a rolling head pry bar looks like. You may need some small pieces of wood to pry against. 

If you happen to damage an injector, new ones don't cost much more than having your's serviced.


----------

